
Multipath TCP Check - jonashoechst
http://amiusingmptcp.de
======
dstohr
Very interesting project, I also suggest to take a look the authors current
research efforts. Essentially he designed a language to program MP-TCP
schedulers, making it straightforward to generate schedulers for diverse use
cases such as low latency or high bandwidth applications.

[https://progmp.net](https://progmp.net)

------
nimbius
TL;DR: can you connect to this website with an IETF experimental standard that
hasnt been upstreamed into the linux kernel and only started using function
pointers in 2015?

No.

[http://people.netfilter.org/pablo/netdev0.1/papers/Shaping-t...](http://people.netfilter.org/pablo/netdev0.1/papers/Shaping-
the-Linux-kernel-MPTCP-implementation-towards-upstream.pdf)

~~~
toast0
Be that as it may, it's available to apps in ios 11, so it seems likely to get
more traction.

~~~
nimbius
interestingly enough this is largely due to the ios subsystems use of MPTCP
for siri. It also shows up in F5 products, albeit one must wonder if its ever
advertised for use in genuine load balancing

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multipath_TCP#Use_cases](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multipath_TCP#Use_cases)

------
horstFeistel
We are back online (at least a bit ;-) ... or a byte?

------
melq
Part I found most interesting:

>Visitor counter: 63684 in total, 10 with MPTCP since October the 13th, 2017.

~~~
ciphre
A few of those are from me after I installed mptcp, so the counter seems to be
working.

------
gravypod
How will MPTCP effect the efficiency of RF mesh network architectures?

------
darkhorn
So, for example if I have 3G and Wi-Fi connections what will be my IP from the
server's perspective?

------
kraemate
MPTCP's bandwdith aggregation properties are cool---you can effectively use
all your network interfaces for (MP)TCP connections.

Has anyone deployed it in data-center/cloud environments? I know that both
Apple and Android support it for the mobile devices to use WiFi and LTE at the
same time.

~~~
jlgaddis
Within a datacenter, you'd be more likely to use LACP and/or ECMP.

~~~
dogecoinbase
Though, with many LACP hash implementations, you end up de facto restricted to
a single link per TCP flow.

------
Rjevski
Does anyone have any success with macOS High Sierra and Safari? I would've
expected it to work since iOS 11 reportedly supports it but so far I haven't
had any success with my Mac despite trying different networks.

~~~
HorstF
The iOS app developer has to explicitly turn on MPTCP, e.g., like shown here
[https://github.com/below/MultipathTCP](https://github.com/below/MultipathTCP)

------
wizzard0
Very nice, but the website looks down. Looking forward to play more.

~~~
twic
Ah, you are evidently using zero-path TCP.

